# Anonymous



## IkilledKenny (24. Februar 2012)

Jeder der etwas mit modernen Medien zutun hat wird vermutlich schonmal von ihnen gehört haben. Anonymous, die selbst ernannten Revolutionäre die durch Hackangriffe auf Systeme von Regierungen und großen Unternehmen in letzter Zeit viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen haben. 
Wenn man bei Facebook mit Ihnen befreundet ist dann ließt man täglich sehr viel von Ihnen. Gestern kam dieser Post:

Bist Du frustriert vom alltäglichen Irrsinn? Sei ehrlich! Bist Du zufrieden damit wie diese Welt funktioniert? Hast Du Ideen was man daran ändern könnte? Hast Du keine Lust mehr daran zu glauben, dass Geld das einzig wichtige im Leben ist? Nervt es Dich, wie das System versucht, Dich zu beeinflussen? Dann ist es es Zeit für Dich, für Dich aufzustehen. Die Revolution ist da. We are Anonymous. We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us!

Ich hab das einwenig mitverfolgt und sie bauen gerade ein Netwerk auf womit man schneller zwischen Anonymous Mitglieder kommunizieren kann und sich vorallem unbermerkt durchs Internet bewegen kann. Hat für mich schon sektenähnliche Strukturen. 
Vorallem immer mehr Leute folgen ihnen und unterstützen Sie. Bei den ACTA Protesten kürzlich lief jeder zweite mit einer Anonymous Maske rum. Bei Berichterstattungen im Fernsehen und Zeitung war immer eine Anonymus Maske mit abgebildet. 

Sie stellen sich selbst als Retter der Welt und als Wohltäter für alle da. Doch ist das auch so? Ich meine Anonymous ist auch nur eine Instution der es letzendlich um Macht geht. Denn je mehr Macht sie haben desto mehr Einfluss bekommen sie. Und Macht hängt auch irgendwo immer mit Geld zusammen also wer sagt mir das wenn Sie kein skrupel davor haben Sony zu hacken das sie dann nicht auch einfach Banksysteme hacken und anfangen Konten leer zu räumen? 

Ich persönlich weiß nicht wirklich was ich von denen halten soll. Klar die Idee von einem freien Intnernet ist gut aber es steckt halt auch ne Menge krimineller Energie dahinter. 

Also? Weltretter oder nur eine Legion von kriminellen Nerds? 

*
*


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2012)

Anonymous definiert sich soweit ich weiß nicht als Organisation. Jeder kann sich hinter dem Namen verstecken, wenn er was plant.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Ich halt nicht sonderlich viel von denen. Was die machen ist einfach nur kriminell, nichts Anderes. Das hat auch nichts mit Robin Hood oder sowas zu tun. Ihre Ansichten sind fragwürdig und ihre Methoden illegal.

Und um die fett gedruckten Fragen zu beantworten: von den 5 Fragen muss ich 4 mit nein und eine mit ja beantworten und diese Antworten liegen sicher nicht im Sinn von Anonymus.

Anonymus ist meiner Meinung nach ein Haufen von Leuten, die sich langweilen und statt was Sinnvolles zu tun lieber mit kriminellen Machenschaften verplempern. Anonymus ist ein Produkt unserer heutigen Wohlstandskultur. Klar, wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat, muss man sich halt künstlich welche schaffen...so ist der Mensch halt...


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anonymus ist ein Produkt unserer heutigen Wohlstandskultur.



Interessante Sichtweise, glaub die Anonymus-Sympathisanten würden im Sechseck springen, wenn sie das lesen würden. ^^

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was dahinter steckt und wage auch nicht zu beurteilen ob die ganze Aktion gut oder schlecht ist für die Gesellschaft(en) unserer Zeit.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich die Guy Fawkes Maske mag.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anonymus ist ein Produkt unserer heutigen Wohlstandskultur. Klar, wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat, muss man sich halt künstlich welche schaffen...so ist der Mensch halt...



ich denke eher a. macht auf probleme aufmerksam.

die art und weise ist vielleicht nicht immer die richtige. trotzdem sympathisiere ich mit den meisten aktionen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Februar 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> [...] das wenn Sie kein skrupel davor haben Sony zu hacken das sie dann nicht auch einfach Banksysteme hacken und anfangen Konten leer zu räumen?
> 
> *
> *



Das haben se doch schon längst gemacht, Konten geknackt und Geld an Hilfsorganisationen überwiesen und sich dann als moderne Robin Hoods aufgespielt.

Keiner weiß, wer sich hinter den Masken verbirgt, sie wollen uns weißmachen, dass ihre Ziele dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit dient, aber solche Ziele kann man
auch legal und in der Öffentlichkeit verfolgen, dann würde ich mir deren Gequatsche evtl. anhören, aber wer sich als Weltenretter aufspielt und eigentlich nur
das eigene Bankkonto füllen will oder weiß der Geier was vor hat, der geht mir hinten lang vorbei.


Wer weiß, wer da hinter steckt, vielleicht CIA/FBI, der Kreml, die chinesische Regierung ( letztere ist sehr einleuchtend, immerhin werden Stimmverzerrer ala Windows-
Stimmen benutzt, damit der asiatische Zungenschlag nicht auffällt!)


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich jeder zu einem Teil von Anonymous erklaeren kann. Da gibt es sicher Leute mit den richtigen Ideen, welche auch versuchen diese aus den richtigen Gruenden umzusetzen - aber es gibt halt auch genug Spinner, die irgendwelchen Mist fuer "lulz" machen...


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Hmm bevor man hier seine Meinung über Anonymous in den Raum wirft, die Stellenweise total falsch sind, sollte mans ich vieleicht nochmal genau darüber informieren wer die eigentlich sind, wie sie aufgebaut sind und was die überhaupt machen.


----------



## Yinj (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich halt nicht sonderlich viel von denen. Was die machen ist einfach nur kriminell, nichts Anderes.



Was manche Banken/Regierungen/Unternehmen machen ist auch Kriminell nur irgendwie legal weil es sind ja die "guten"...


----------



## Manoroth (24. Februar 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Sie stellen sich selbst als Retter der Welt und als Wohltäter für alle da. Doch ist das auch so? Ich meine Anonymous ist auch nur eine Instution der es letzendlich um Macht geht. Denn je mehr Macht sie haben desto mehr Einfluss bekommen sie. Und Macht hängt auch irgendwo immer mit Geld zusammen also wer sagt mir das wenn Sie kein skrupel davor haben Sony zu hacken das sie dann nicht auch einfach Banksysteme hacken und anfangen Konten leer zu räumen?
> *
> *



naja... is schon n "kleiner" unterschied zwischen ner ddos attacke und kleinen änderunen an ner hp, und dem knacken eines bank servers

hacken ist nicht gleich hacken. da gibts je nach dem was man machen will erhebliche unterschiede


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2012)

> Bist Du frustriert vom alltäglichen Irrsinn?


Nein



> Sei ehrlich! Bist Du zufrieden damit wie diese Welt funktioniert?


Mit meiner direkten Umwelt, ja.



> Hast Du Ideen was man daran ändern könnte?


Ja



> Hast Du keine Lust mehr daran zu glauben, dass Geld das einzig wichtige im Leben ist?


Das glaubte ich noch nie.



> Nervt es Dich, wie das System versucht, Dich zu beeinflussen?


Nein



> Dann ist es es Zeit für Dich, für Dich aufzustehen. Die Revolution ist da. We are Anonymous. We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us!


Stehe bereits...  



> Also? Weltretter oder nur eine Legion von kriminellen Nerds?


Ersteres ganz sicher nicht, letzteres kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Anvy (24. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich denke eher a. macht auf probleme aufmerksam.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Dadurch merkt man den Unterschied zu Anonymous Nachahmern. Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht gern gesehen, deswegen werden sie sich niemals öffentlich preisgeben. Wikileaks ist da das beste Beispiel.

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Anonymous. Klar sind ihre Taten nicht rechtlich, aber man bedenke: Was du nicht willst, dass tue auch keinem anderen an!

Gema, Sony, etc. sind alle kriminell. In der heutigen Zeit bringt es nicht viel mit dem Finger auf die Leute zu zeigen. Zahlen sie ein bisschen an unsere "Politiker" und schon ist das geregelt.

Ddos Attacken sind zwar nichts großartiges, aber wie man an Sony gesehen hat, können sie noch mehr.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Was manche Banken/Regierungen/Unternehmen machen ist auch Kriminell nur irgendwie legal weil es sind ja die "guten"...


Da muss man differenzieren. Wenn es eine riesige Anzahl an Leuten gibt, die ihr Geld im Ausland bunkern, ohne dem Staat das mitzuteilen, meinst Du dann nicht, könnte es vielleicht unter Umständen ein Bisschen daran liegen, dass der Staat vielleicht ein Bisschen was falsch macht? Dass möglicherweise das Steuerkonzept noch ein Bisschen besser durchdacht werden sollte? Natürlich find ichs nicht gut, wenn Leute Steuern hinterziehen, aber die Attraktivität, steuern zu bezahlen könnte man auch höher gestalten, wenn man ein entsprechendes Steuermodell anbieten würde.
Was ich genauso schlecht finde, wie wenn man selbst Illegales tut, ist, wenn mans tut, weils jemand anderes getan hat. Unrecht mit Unrecht zu vergelten macht die Sache kein Deut besser. Man ist genauso schuldig, wie der andere. Ob ich nun den Mörder hinrichte, den Dieb bestehle oder Daten-CDs stehlen lasse um Steuerhinterzieher bestrafen zu können ist für mich alles genau die selbe Kategorie: schlichtweg falsch.

Bezüglich aufmerksam machen: Das find ich auch gut, nur die Frage ist, wie mans macht. Muss ich denn nen Server hacken, Personendaten stehlen und weiterverschenken oder -verkaufen oder reicht es nicht vielleicht, einfach nur die Seite lahmzulegen oder NOCH BESSER: am Stylesheet rumbasteln, ein Bisschen kreativ sein und zB auf jeder Seite ein Logo drauf setzen, auf dem steht "Wir bescheissen unsere Kunden und uns ists das völlig recht." Dann kurze Verweise an ein paar Zeitungen, am besten mit entsprechenden Artikeln und die Negativschlagzeilen werden wohl die nächsten paar Wochen überall zu lesen sein.


@Anvy: Was ist bitteschön an Sony kriminell? Dass sie jemanden verklagen, der Firmegeheimnisse stiehlt? Denn ne PS3 zu hacken ist genau das: das Stehlen von Firmeneigentum. Sorry, aber Daten von KUNDEN eines Unternehmens zu STEHLEN, die mit der Sache gar nichts zu tun haben, kann man einfach auf keine Art rechtfertigen, vor allem nicht wenn das betroffene Unternehmen eigentlich gar nichts falsch gemacht hat.
Und das Problem von Wikileaks war nicht das Veröffentlichen geheimer Dokumente, sondern der falschen Dokumente und auf die falsche Art. Letztendlich ist das Ende von Wikileaks hauptsächlich auf die Geltungssucht von Assange zurückzuführen.


Edit:


tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm bevor man hier seine Meinung über Anonymous in den Raum wirft, die Stellenweise total falsch sind, sollte mans ich vieleicht nochmal genau darüber informieren wer die eigentlich sind, wie sie aufgebaut sind und was die überhaupt machen.


Ne Meinung kann nicht falsch sein und wenn was falsch ist, das jemand schreibt freuen sich vermutlich die meisten Leute darüber, von Dir besser zu informiert werden, um ihre Meinung ändern zu können. Ich tus jedenfalls. Aber wenn Du einfach pauschal aussagst, dass "Meinungen Stellenweise total falsch sind" und man sich "vielleicht nochmal genau darüber informieren" soll, dann hilft das hier gar keinem, denn weder weiss irgendwer, ob er gemeint ist, noch, wies denn richtig wäre.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Februar 2012)

Anvy schrieb:


> Gema, Sony, etc. sind alle kriminell. In der heutigen Zeit bringt es nicht viel mit dem Finger auf die Leute zu zeigen. Zahlen sie ein bisschen an unsere "Politiker" und schon ist das geregelt.



Oh ja, Sony die kriminellen bastarde die uns Playstations und Fernseher zur Verfügung stellen um unserem eleneden Leben ein wenig Unterhaltung zu bieten.

vote for close!


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Februar 2012)

Anonymous ist keine wirklich Gruppierung. Jeder darf sich als solcher bezeichnen und jeder kann natürlich später sagen, das Anonymous es war. Anonymous hat nicht wahnsinnig viele Mitglieder und sie kommunizieren auch nicht intern miteinander, da ist einfach keine Struktur.


Die bisherigen Tätigkeiten waren vor allem das Resultat von Aufrufen von irgendwelchen Leuten. An jeder Ecke sieht man diese Aufrufe, jedoch führen nur vielleicht 2% dann tatsächlich zu einem Angriff auf X.

Der harte Kern dieser "Gruppierung" sind schlussendlich Hacker, die sich für die Freiheit des Internets, also der Meinung einsetzen. Diese sind tatsächlich die Personen, die schlussendlich DDos-Angriffe ausführen oder Systemprogramme hacken.



Um es etwas kürzer zu fassen: Es gibt viele viele Leute, die sich als Nachahmer aufgerufen fühlen. Die allermeisten dieser "Mitglieder" wollen Angst machen, zeigen, das sie zu etwas "Größerem" gehören. Anonymous ist nämlich durchaus mächtig, politisch mächtig. Man ist ohne Spitze, geheim, dadurch viel offener und in den Taten mutiger.

Ich denke, das diese führungslose Truppe durchaus eine Gefahr darstellen kann, weil es nicht immer nur um die Befreiung von Geiseln in Mexiko von der mexikanischen Mafia geht, sondern man durchaus auch staatliche Stellen erfolgreich angreifen kann. Nichts destro trotz sollte man es nicht überbewerten, wenn man was von Anonymous liest. Denn die Interessen sind bisher glücklicherweise nur Datenschutz + Freiheit.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ne Meinung kann nicht falsch sein und wenn was falsch ist, das jemand schreibt freuen sich vermutlich die meisten Leute darüber, von Dir besser zu informiert werden, um ihre Meinung ändern zu können. Ich tus jedenfalls. Aber wenn Du einfach pauschal aussagst, dass "Meinungen Stellenweise total falsch sind" und man sich "vielleicht nochmal genau darüber informieren" soll, dann hilft das hier gar keinem, denn weder weiss irgendwer, ob er gemeint ist, noch, wies denn richtig wäre.



Meinungen war vieleicht das falsche Wort ich hätte Aussagen verwenden sollen und warum ich hier nicht dazu übergehe die Leute einzeln zu Quoten und zu kritiesieren hat den einfachen Grund das es mir die Mühe nicht Wert ist. Ich könnte jetzt hier zig Seiten schreiben und das ganze wahrscheinlich sogar belegen und den Leuten wiedersprechen. Allerdings habe ich bemerkt das in diesem Forum Politische Disskusionen entweder schnell ins Flammen übergehen, weil die Leute sich genau über Sachverhalte nicht informieren und lieber mit halbwahrheiten um sich werfen und diese als richtig verteidigen oder Inhaltliche guten Aussagen die mit gutem ARgumenten und Fakten untermauert sind gekonnt von Gegnern ignoriert werden.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

... nur ein weiterer Thread zu welchen, die imo keine Aufmerksamkeit verdient haben.
Und was mit all den anderen Threads passiert ist kann man sehen, wenn man bei der Suchfunktion mal Anonymus eingeben würde.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Denn ne PS3 zu hacken ist genau das: das Stehlen von Firmeneigentum.



wenn ich also etwas verändere was ich gekauft habe ... was mir gehört ... mein eigentum ist, dann stehle ich es der firma? gehts noch?

ich hab vor am WE andere spiegel an mein moped zu bauen. das moped ist gekauft, die spiegel sind gekauft. wem stehle ich dabei irgendwas? 

genauso ist das mit der PS. die ist gekauft, wenn ich die verändere, dann sollte das ganz alleine meine sache sein. 

wenn die firmen (wie sony) meinen, dass sie ihr geld für die subventionierte PS, erst wieder reinbekommen, wenn sie genug spiele verkauft haben, dann sollten sie anfangen ihr geschäftsmodell zu hinterfragen.

schlimm, dass es leute gibt die sone meinungen haben.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meinungen war vieleicht das falsche Wort ich hätte Aussagen verwenden sollen und warum ich hier nicht dazu übergehe die Leute einzeln zu Quoten und zu kritiesieren hat den einfachen Grund das es mir die Mühe nicht Wert ist. Ich könnte jetzt hier zig Seiten schreiben und das ganze wahrscheinlich sogar belegen und den Leuten wiedersprechen. Allerdings habe ich bemerkt das in diesem Forum Politische Disskusionen entweder schnell ins Flammen übergehen, weil die Leute sich genau über Sachverhalte nicht informieren und lieber mit halbwahrheiten um sich werfen und diese als richtig verteidigen oder Inhaltliche guten Aussagen die mit gutem ARgumenten und Fakten untermauert sind gekonnt von Gegnern ignoriert werden.


Ich habe Deinen Aussage gelesen und akzeptiere Deine Meinung. Trotzdem find ichs schade, dass Du das so siehst. Ein Forum lebt letztendlich durch Diskussionen (abgesehn von Bilder-Threads und Ähnlichem) und da muss man meiner Meinung nach auch das Risiko eingehn, in Threads zu schreiben, die vermutlich früher oder später geschlossen werden. Auch wenn ichs sehr mühsam finde, dass die spannendsten Threads hier immer irgendwann geschlossen werden, schreib ich trotzdem mit, solang ich kann, denn das macht meiner Meinung nach das Forum hier erst so richtig aus: Es sind alles (aktive oder inaktive) Gamer, die aus den unterschiedlichsten Ecken mit den unterschiedlichsten Meinungen kommen und zu ner Diskussion ihren Senf abgeben. Das find ich halt spannend


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn ich also etwas verändere was ich gekauft habe ... was mir gehört ... mein eigentum ist, dann stehle ich es der firma? gehts noch?
> 
> ich hab vor am WE andere spiegel an mein moped zu bauen. das moped ist gekauft, die spiegel sind gekauft. wem stehle ich dabei irgendwas?
> 
> ...


Du darfst an Deiner PS3 schrauben, basteln und programmieren wie Du willst. Wenn Du aber die Software hackst und dann ins Netz stellst, wie man sowas machen kann, ja, dann ist das für mich stehlen.


Edit: Satzstruktur umgebaut zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn ich also etwas verändere was ich gekauft habe ... was mir gehört ... mein eigentum ist, dann stehle ich es der firma? gehts noch?


Das mag bedingt so sein - ist aber nicht mit dem Hacken der PS3 zu vergleichen.
Die Software ist geschützt und somit noch lange nicht frei zugänglich gar veränderbar.
Es ist nunmal keine Open Source und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich habe Deinen Aussage gelesen und akzeptiere Deine Meinung. Trotzdem find ichs schade, dass Du das so siehst. Ein Forum lebt letztendlich durch Diskussionen (abgesehn von Bilder-Threads und Ähnlichem) und da muss man meiner Meinung nach auch das Risiko eingehn, in Threads zu schreiben, die vermutlich früher oder später geschlossen werden. Auch wenn ichs sehr mühsam finde, dass die spannendsten Threads hier immer irgendwann geschlossen werden, schreib ich trotzdem mit, solang ich kann, denn das macht meiner Meinung nach das Forum hier erst so richtig aus: Es sind alles (aktive oder inaktive) Gamer, die aus den unterschiedlichsten Ecken mit den unterschiedlichsten Meinungen kommen und zu ner Diskussion ihren Senf abgeben. Das find ich halt spannend



Es gibt hier einige Leute mit denen ich ohne Frage sowas auch gerne ausdisskutieren würde, einfach weil ich gerne Disskutiere vor allem über solche Themen aber so wie es z.b. letztens im ACTA Thread der Fall war, hier habe ich ganz am Anfang reingeschrieben was meiner Meinung nach gegen ACTA spricht und ich dann unter jeden zweiten Poste einfach nur meinen ersten Poste hätte Quoten können war ich dann doch etwas genervt. Und es gibt halt einfach Leute mit denen man nicht gescheit Disskutieren kann, und diese Leute tauchen fast immer in solchen Threads auf und machen das ausdisskutieren unmöglich.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein direkter Anonymus Symphatisant allerdings empfinde ich die Ziele ihres Kollektivs als nobel. Des Weiteren habe ich mich mit der Bewegung etwas detailierter Außeinander gesetzt und mich über ihre Projekte informiert.

Vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich es erschreckend wie sich einige Leute hier im Forum über Anonymus auslassen und diese Bewegung als "Angry Nerd Movement" bezeichnen obwohl man sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht hat sich über diese Bewegung und die Bedeutung Ihrer Aktionen zu informieren.

Anonymus Sektenähnliche Strukturen vorzuwerfen epmfinde ich als äußerst ungerecht, da Anonymus durch ihr Projekt "Chanonology" doch genau dagegen kämpft, dass Menschen ihrer Grundrechte bestohlen werden.

Genau diese Haltung ist doch das, wo gegen Anonymus kämpft. Wir als Bürger unseres Landes haben Bürgerrechte und um diese Bürgerrechte müssen wir kämpfen weil wir von den Machthabern unserer Gesellschaft (und das sind nicht immer Politiker oder Parteien) von vorne bis hinten verarscht werden, schlichtweg motiviert von dem Irrglauben "Wer bin ich schon, ich kann ja eh nichts ändern!".

Den Vorwurf der kriminellen Energie von Anonymus kann ich nicht verstehen, da Anonymus eben nicht nur "böse Hacker" sind, wie es uns die Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben glauben machen will. Anonymus führt ebenso vollkommen friedliche Aktionen außerhalb des Internets durch wie zum Beispiel die Demonstrationen gegen Scientology in Hamburg, auch bei der Occupy Bewegung wurden viele Guy Fawkes Masken gesichtet.

Anonymus ist keine "Institution oder Organisation", Anonymus ist ein Kollektiv und jeder kann Anonymus sein. Anonymus bekennt sich auch nicht zu allen Aktionen die irgendwelche Leute mit Guy Fawkes Masken durchgeführt haben...

Das Anonymus jetzt Facebook dazu benutzt um sog. Zellen für ihre Aktionen zu bilden empfinde ich als legitimes Mittel um eine möglichst große Gruppe von Menschen zu erreichen.
Es verpflichtet sich ja niemand vertraglich zu irgendwas und jeder kann an Anonymus Aktionen teilnehmen oder es lassen.

Anonymus Wikipedia


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2012)

Anonymous hat seine Aktion ,meiner Meinung nach, stark zum guten hin verändert. Diese Aktion mit Sony gehören der Vergangenheit und ohne Anonymous und ihre "informierungs aktionen" wüssten wir wohl heute noch nichts über ACTA. 
Ich meine einer muss ja die Leute informieren und animieren


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

Am Anfang mögen sie ja gute Vorhaben und Aktionen gehabt haben,
auch wenn ich nie verstehen werde, warum man sich mit der Maske eine Massenmörders schmückt.

Doch was sie Ende letzten jahres gemacht haben, ia ach so toller Absicht, war nur Mist.
Da werden privaten Kunden durch Datenklau die Konten leergeräumt und das Geld an wohltätige Vereine überwiesen.
Die Leute sind auf das Geld angewiesen - nur dem Pseudokollektiv ist sowas egal.
Ich bin mir sicher, wenn mal von Euch einer von derartigen Aktionen betroffen ist, denkt er ganz anders darüber.

Was da praktiziert wird ist Anarchie - und sowas braucht keiner!
Wir wissen, wo das hinführt.

Und Infos erst durch Anonymous?
Das wäre meine allerletzte Infoquelle etc..
Wir hatten das Kollektiv vor 2008 nicht und brauchen es auch heute nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ihr euch alle schon über Anonymous informiert habt, bevor ihr euren Senf abgebt. Es wäre zumindest hilfreich.

Nunja, copy&pasta ich mal den Wikipedia link zu Anonymous hier hinein, damit ihr euch eine Vorstellung machen könnt, was die jezz eigendlich sind. Denn ich denke, durch Aufklärung können viele Missverständnisse schon von Anfang an aus dem Weg geräumt werden. 
Also dann:



> Anonymous (amerikanisch-englische Aussprache [&#601;&#712;n&#594;n&#618;m&#601;s], vom griechischen &#945;&#957;&#974;&#957;&#965;&#956;&#959;&#962; für „(der/die) Namenlose/n“) ist ein Mem, der weltweit von verschiedenen Gruppen und Einzelpersonen innerhalb der Netzkultur verwendet wird, um – mit oder ohne Abstimmung mit anderen – unter diesem Namen Aktionen und Veröffentlichungen durchzuführen.
> 
> Anfangs als Spaßbewegung aus dem Imageboard 4chan hervorgegangen, trat Anonymous seit 2008 zunehmend politisch mit Protestaktionen für die Redefreiheit, die Unabhängigkeit des Internets und gegen verschiedene Organisationen, darunter Scientology, staatliche Behörden, global agierende Konzerne und Urheberrechtsgesellschaften in Erscheinung. Die Teilnehmer agierten anfangs nur im Internet, mittlerweile betreiben sie ihre Aktivitäten auch außerhalb des Internets. Aktionsmittel von Anonymous sind unter anderem Demonstrationen und Hackerangriffe.
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr mehr wollt, fragt wikipedia, Youtube, Google und eure Katze. Ja - deine Katze ist auch Anonymous.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Foxx82 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein direkter Anonymus Symphatisant allerdings empfinde ich die Ziele ihres Kollektivs als nobel. Des Weiteren habe ich mich mit der Bewegung etwas detailierter Außeinander gesetzt und mich über ihre Projekte informiert.
> 
> Vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich es erschreckend wie sich einige Leute hier im Forum über Anonymus auslassen und diese Bewegung als "Angry Nerd Movement" bezeichnen obwohl man sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht hat sich über diese Bewegung und die Bedeutung Ihrer Aktionen zu informieren.
> 
> Den Vorwurf der kriminellen Energie von Anonymus kann ich nicht verstehen, da Anonymus eben nicht nur "böse Hacker" sind, wie es uns die Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben glauben machen will. Anonymus führt ebenso vollkommen friedliche Aktionen außerhalb des Internets durch wie zum Beispiel die Demonstrationen gegen Scientology in Hamburg, auch bei der Occupy Bewegung wurden viele Guy Fawkes Masken gesichtet.


Also wie gesagt, das informieren der Allgemeinheit find ich auch gut und unterstütze das. Aber die Aktionen find ich einfach...fragwürdig.

Beispiel Scientology-Demo: Ich hab mich jetzt ein Bisschen zum Thema "Anonymus vs Scientology" eingelesen, unter Anderem auch unter whyweprotest.net. Aber mal ehrlich, bei den meisten Punkten, die da genannt werden, frag ich mich, inwifern das eine Demo "rechtfertigt". Ich halte eigentlich gar nichts von Scientology, aber schlussendlich muss ich mich fragen, warum ich die Leute daran hindern sollte, dort beizutreten. Letztendlich ists einfache religiöse Sekte, sprich eine religiöse Gruppierung, die staatlich nicht anerkannt ist. Aber ob ich nun an die Ideale von Scientology, dem Papst oder dem Koran glauben will, kann doch jedem sonst egal sein, solange ich ihn nicht damit belästige. Klar, die Mitgliedsbeiträge bei Scientology sind enorm, aber letztendlich spielts doch auch keine Rolle, ob ich mein Geld nun in den Vatikan oder in die Scientology-Zentrale schicke oder?
Den einzigen Punkt auf der genannten Seite, den ich gelten lasse und der meiner Meinung nach vielleicht sogar ne Demo rechtfertigt, ist folgender:


> Illegal actions such as harassment, slander, libel, extortion, and vexatious lawsuits&#150;condoned and encouraged when directed toward those who challenge or defy Scientology practices


Aber um solche Dinge sollten sich in erster Linie die Behörden kümmern (und das tun sie tatsächlich auch). Also ich sehe hier den Sinn dieser Demo einfach nicht. Bitte erkläre mich, Foxx82, was diese Demo bringen soll und wozu sie dient, denn wie gesagt, ich verstehs nicht.

Dann noch die Occupy-Bewegung. Ich glaub es gab in der ganzen Geschichte der Demonstrationen noch nie eine Demo, die so extrem...wie soll ich sagen...ziellos war. Ich meine "gegen die Macht der Banken demonstrieren", was soll das bringen? Was soll sich ändern? Offenbar wussten das die Leute ja selbst nicht, die sich der Occupy-Bewegung anschlossen, drum ging die dann auch so schnell wieder unter wie sie gekommen ist. Eine Demo kann doch nur dann etwas bewirken, wenn sie ein klares Ziel verfolgt. Daher habe ich auch schon nicht verstanden, was die Occupy-Bewegung bringen soll oder was der Gedanke dahinter sein soll, als diese noch aktuell war und verstehe es heute immernoch nicht. Aber auch da lasse ich mich gerne aufklären.


Edit:


Xidish schrieb:


> Am Anfang mögen sie ja gute Vorhaben und Aktionen gehabt haben,
> auch wenn ich nie verstehen werde, warum man sich mit der Maske eine Massenmörders schmückt.


Das kommt vermutlich daher, weil diese Maske der Hauptgegenstand des Films "V like Vendetta" ist, in welchem es darum geht, dass sich "V" (also eine anonyme Person) gegen den Staat erhebt, der das Volk unterdrückt. Zumindest interpretiere ich das Ganze so.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Am Anfang mögen sie ja gute Vorhaben und Aktionen gehabt haben,
> auch wenn ich nie verstehen werde, warum man sich mit der Maske eine Massenmörders schmückt.



Bitte? Sprechen wir vom selben Guy Fawkes?


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das mag bedingt so sein - ist aber nicht mit dem Hacken der PS3 zu vergleichen.



Das ist nicht nur "bedingt" so - das ist genau so! Es ist die Modifizierung eines Gerätes, welches man persönlich erworben hat.

Ähnliche Umbauten sind übrigens im Bereich von DVD- bzw. BluRay-Playern absolut legal. 



> Die Software ist geschützt und somit noch lange nicht frei zugänglich gar veränderbar.
> Es ist nunmal keine Open Source und das ist auch gut so.



Was ich persönlich mit Software auf meinem Rechner anstelle bzw. darüber Bericht abgebe, ist immer noch meine Sache - und wird merkwürdigerweise auch von so ziemlich allen Firmen geduldet, wenn es sich um Bugfixes handelt. Wenn es übrigens eine Verbesserung im Sinne von Sony gewesen wäre, dann hätte diese Firma das mit Sicherheit absolut ok empfunden.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man sich dermaßen über das Hacken des Sony-Netzwerkes aufregen kann. Wäre es den Leuten lieber gewesen, die völlig unzureichenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen hätten tatsächliche Kriminelle umgangen (eventuell ist das ja bereits vorher passiert)?
Hätte man Sony gesagt: "Hört mal, ihr habt da ein Leck!", dann wären direkt deren Anwalt ausgerückt und nichts geändert worden, um tatsächlich die Daten der Kunden besser abzusichern.

Eine angemessene Reaktion wäre nicht gewesen, herumzuheulen, weil man wegen der "blöden Hacker" nicht spielen kann, sondern: "Sony, seid ihr völlig bescheuert?! Sichert verdammt noch mal unsere Daten angemessen ab!"


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

Foxx82 schrieb:


> Bitte? Sprechen wir vom selben Guy Fawkes?


Ja die Maske ist/war sein Markenzeichen.
Es gab damals (1605)- verständlich - ein Empörung über die Verfolgung des Staates von Katholiken in England.
Darauf plante dieser Guy mit ein paar Leuten, das gesamte Parlament in die Luft zu sprengen (2t Sprengstoff), was aber missglückte.


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Am Anfang mögen sie ja gute Vorhaben und Aktionen gehabt haben,
> auch wenn ich nie verstehen werde, warum man sich mit der Maske eine Massenmörders schmückt.



Wo der ein Massenmörder ist, wüsste ich auch gern mal.


edit:
Gut er hat es geplant, aber nie durchgeführt, wieso dann Massenmörder?
Nur weil mal jemand drüber nachdenkt eine Bank auszurauben ist er auch kein Bankräuber.


----------



## Terrascream (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde sie nur noch peinlich.
Der Großteil dieser "Anhänger" sind kriminell und das soll gut sein? Ich denke nicht so.
Sich in eine Website einzuhacken ist auch nur virtuelles einbrechen. Ist ein Einbruch ein Verbrechen? JA!
Ob im Internet oder in der "echten Welt" sich unbefugt Zutritt zu verschaffen ist einfach nicht legal.
Und diese "Freiheit" für die sie "kämpfen" finde ich ebenfalls fragwürdig. Es gibt zu Recht Dinge die gesperrt sind, weil sie nicht gesund sind für den Geist ( Ja das härt sich komisch an, aber es ist so)
In meinen Augen sind sie jedenfalls ein Haufen Idioten die sich per Interner profilieren um mal ein auf Dicke Hose machen können =]
Wenn sie es zu weit treiben führt es noch zur Abstellung des Internets (Auch wenn es kaum vorstellbar ist) und dann wird sich nur noch per Intranet ausgetauscht, dann ist Schluß mit dem hacken.
Abgesehen davon wer gibt ihnen das Recht dazu, fremde Daten zu stehlen und Websiten lahm zu legen? Und "Gerecht" sind sie bestimmt sicher nicht. Als Beispiel nehm ich mal Megaupload. Was dort ablief ist nicht legal gewesen und nur weil die Nerds sich den Kram jetzt kaufen müssen oder ne andere Seite suchen müssen legen sie Websiten der Polizeit etc lahm. Sehr ausgeprägter Gesinn für Gerechtigkeit.
An einer "Revolution" in der Zerstört, Gehackt, geleaked und illegale Sachen getrieben werden und NOCH als "Gerecht" betitelt wird möchte ich nicht teilnehmen. 
Dann fängt der Krieg jetzt virtuell statt. Juhu, wenigstens geht dabei keiner drauf außer ne Menge Geld die man zu BESSEREN Dingen benutzen könnte um zB der "Dritten Welt" zu helfen oder sonstigem.
Und jetzt fragt euch nochmal selbst. Was findet ihr jetzt an Anonymous so toll?

Ihrem Statement bzw. ihrem Aufruf zur "Revolution" kann man ja schon entnehmen wie sie drauf sind.
Einsame Nerds ohne Freunde oder sonstiges, die sich in den weiten des Internets verstecken und unnötige Probleme schaffen.( Als hätten wir nicht schon genug)


Am Rosenmontagszug liefen auch ewig viele mit deren Masken rum, einfach panne.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

@ Konov

siehe edit!
Die Durchführung war bereits voll im Gange.


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn man sich informieren will kann man sich dieses Video ganz gut anschauen, da wird relativ gut deutlich was Anonymous sein will. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W50uroWPy0U&feature=youtu.be








Xidish schrieb:


> ... nur ein weiterer Thread zu welchen, die imo keine Aufmerksamkeit verdient haben.
> Und was mit all den anderen Threads passiert ist kann man sehen, wenn man bei der Suchfunktion mal Anonymus eingeben würde.



Ich hab schon mitbekommen das es so einen Thread gab aber da gabs keine Diskussiongrundlage, ich dachte man kriegt es vll hin sich normal darüber zu unterhalten


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Konov
> 
> siehe edit!
> Die Durchführung war bereits voll im Gange.



Trotzdem ist er de facto kein Massenmörder.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ... , ich dachte man kriegt es vll hin sich normal darüber zu unterhalten


Das wäre schön. 

Etwas Positives muss ich Anonymous auch bei all meiner Antisympathie zugestehen.
Sie rütteln evtl. Menschen wach, nicht immer wegzusehen nur an seinen eigenen Vorteil zu denken,
aufzustehen und was gegen Ungerechtigkeit zu machen.
Natürlich muss schon klar sein, was ist denn gerecht (jedenfalls meistens nicht unsere Selbstgerechtigkeit).



> Trotzdem ist er de facto kein Massenmörder.


Okay, dann nehme ich das zurück.
Das ist aber nur dem Mißglücken wegen nicht.


----------



## Terrascream (24. Februar 2012)

Wer probiert Menschen zu töten ist ebenso "Terrorist". Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Gewalt ist keine adäquate Antwort.
Ob es nun fehlschlägt oder nicht.

Achso was mir noch eingefallen ist was ich unterhaltsam finde ist das mit der "Unterdrückung".
Wir leben in einer Demokratie, nur mal so =]

Und ihr Slogan, omg.
Er sollte heißen.

We are Nerds.

We are bored.

We need some attention.

We have no friends.

We have no girlfriend except our both hands.

We have no real life.

We try to bring a false justice.

We think that we are cool <.<


Sorry, mich regen so Affen, aber einfach auf.
Deswegen kann ich es einfach nicht verstehen wie man sie gut heißen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist er de facto kein Massenmörder.


Versuchter Massenmord ist nicht unbedingt besser...


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich finde sie nur noch peinlich.
> Der Großteil dieser "Anhänger" sind kriminell und das soll gut sein? Ich denke nicht so.



Erst informieren, dann schreiben. Da über Größe und Zahl der "Anhänger" nichts bekannt ist und so ziemlich jeder dazugehören kann, weil das eben keine Organisation im eigentlichen Sinne ist, ist Deine Aussage uninformierter Unsinn.



> Sich in eine Website einzuhacken ist auch nur virtuelles einbrechen. Ist ein Einbruch ein Verbrechen? JA!
> Ob im Internet oder in der "echten Welt" sich unbefugt Zutritt zu verschaffen ist einfach nicht legal.



In der Wirklichkeit sagt selbst die Versicherung mindestens "Teilschuld", wenn Du es dem Verbrecher zu einfach machst. Davon ab sollte man unterscheiden lernen, welchem Zweck das Hacken dient. Wird auf Sicherheitslücken aufmerksam gemacht (macht übrigens der CCC ebenfalls), sollten die Firmen sich eher freuen als Zeter und Mordio zu schreien - der nächste Hacker mit rein kriminellen Absichten hätte mit Sicherheit nicht gewarnt, sondern sich bedient.



> Und diese "Freiheit" für die sie "kämpfen" finde ich ebenfalls fragwürdig. Es gibt zu Recht Dinge die gesperrt sind, weil sie nicht gesund sind für den Geist ( Ja das härt sich komisch an, aber es ist so)



Dazu fällt mir wenig ein - außer dem berühmten Franklin-Zitat: "Diejenigen, die bereit sind grundlegende Freiheiten aufzugeben, um ein wenig kurzfristige Sicherheit zu erlangen, verdienen weder Freiheit noch Sicherheit."



> In meinen Augen sind sie jedenfalls ein Haufen Idioten die sich per Interner profilieren um mal ein auf Dicke Hose machen können =]



Wer sich nicht informiert, haut eben mal mit ein paar Stammtischparolen herum.



> Wenn sie es zu weit treiben führt es noch zur Abstellung des Internets (Auch wenn es kaum vorstellbar ist) und dann wird sich nur noch per Intranet ausgetauscht, dann ist Schluß mit dem hacken.



Würde eine Partei das versuchen, kannst Du Dir das Wahlergebnis ausmalen. Das ist, als würde man wegen Telefonbetruges die Telefongesellschaften verbieten wollen. Das ist wirklich absoluter Unsinn.



> Abgesehen davon wer gibt ihnen das Recht dazu, fremde Daten zu stehlen und Websiten lahm zu legen? Und "Gerecht" sind sie bestimmt sicher nicht. Als Beispiel nehm ich mal Megaupload. Was dort ablief ist nicht legal gewesen und nur weil die Nerds sich den Kram jetzt kaufen müssen oder ne andere Seite suchen müssen legen sie Websiten der Polizeit etc lahm. Sehr ausgeprägter Gesinn für Gerechtigkeit.



Megaupload war der Aufhänger - für den Protest gegen SOPA etc. Und auch hier gilt: Da "Anonymous" keine Organisation ist, kann hier nicht von "denen allen da" gesprochen werden. 



> An einer "Revolution" in der Zerstört, Gehackt, geleaked und illegale Sachen getrieben werden und NOCH als "Gerecht" betitelt wird möchte ich nicht teilnehmen.



Ohne "Leaking" kannste die ganze sog. "investigative Presse" dichtmachen. Und s. o.: Die Ziele sind unterschiedlichster Natur. Darf ich daran erinnern, daß Anonymous auch Kinderporno-Ringe auffliegen liess?



> Dann fängt der Krieg jetzt virtuell statt. Juhu, wenigstens geht dabei keiner drauf außer ne Menge Geld die man zu BESSEREN Dingen benutzen könnte um zB der "Dritten Welt" zu helfen oder sonstigem.
> Und jetzt fragt euch nochmal selbst. Was findet ihr jetzt an Anonymous so toll?



s. o.: Man muß nicht alles gut finden, was eine Nichtorganisation, bestehend aus tausenden von Ansichten und Beweggründen, so durchführt. Eine generelle uninformierte "Stammtischverurteilung" wird dem jedoch nicht gerecht. 

Was findest Du denn nicht toll, wenn Anonymous einen KiPo-Ring auffliegen lässt? 



> Ihrem Statement bzw. ihrem Aufruf zur "Revolution" kann man ja schon entnehmen wie sie drauf sind.
> Einsame Nerds ohne Freunde oder sonstiges, die sich in den weiten des Internets verstecken und unnötige Probleme schaffen.( Als hätten wir nicht schon genug)



Du mußt jetzt noch auf den Tisch schlagen und Dein fünftes Bier austrinken. Das ist Bildzeitungsniveau ohne eine Spur der Differentierung.

Edit:


Selor schrieb:


> Versuchter Massenmord ist nicht unbedingt besser...



Die Masken sind ein Symbol; wie viele schon schrieben, an "V for Vendetta" angelehnt, in dem ein Freiheitskämpfer gegen ein totalitär überzeichnetes Regime vorgeht. Auch Guy Fawkes galt in vielerlei Kreisen als "versuchter Tyrannentöter". Hinter all dem steckt der Gedanke, daß ziviler Ungehorsam gegen eine ungerechte Regierung absolut notwendig ist. Auch hier steckt wieder eine gesunde Portion Ambivalenz hinter.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist Anonymous in erster Linie eine Idee.
Ich habe mal in meiner Bundesverfassung der Schweizerischen Eidgenossenschaft in Art. 4 gelesen:


> 1-Alle Schweizer sind vor dem Gesetze gleich. Es gibt in der Schweiz keine Untertanenverhältnisse,
> keine Vorrechte des Orts, der Geburt, der Familien oder Personen.
> 2-Mann und Frau sind gleichberechtigt. Das Gesetz sorgt für ihre Gleichstellung, vor
> allem in Familie, Ausbildung und Arbeit. Mann und Frau haben Anspruch auf gleichen
> Lohn für gleichwertige Arbeit.



Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Fühlt ihr euch Gleichberechtigt? Gibt es wirklich keine Untertanenverhältnisse bei dir bei der Arbeit? Wird Mann und Frau gleichbehandelt? Herrscht ein gesundes Verhältniss zwischen Staat und Folk?

Wenn ihr euer Maul aufmacht und sagt: "Unsere Regierung is ja mal richtig Käse!", werdet ihr dann von den anderen ignoriert/angepöbeld (oder schlimmeres), oder lässt sich dein Umfeld auf eine Diskussion ein? 
Fühlt ihr euch von euren Politikern unterstützt? Denkt ihr, sie geben ihr bestes, damit wir auch weiterhin frei sein können?

Ich möchte hier niemand anschwärzen, sondern frage nur nach eurem Bauchgefühl. Seid mal ehrlich. Seid ihr zufrieden? 

In China wirst du verfölgt und umgebracht, wenn du nicht für das Regime bist. Nordkorea is auch kein Kindergarten, wo man seine Kinder hinschickt. Ich hab mal von einem Artikel gelesen, wo eine Razie auf einem Bio-Bauernhof ausgeführt wurde, weild er BIO-Milch direkt an die Kunden verkauft hat (falls ihr nähere infos wollt, muss ich graben. is schon ne weile her)!

Hier in Europa haben wir die EU, die doch praktisch jede demokratische Autorität untergräbt, die vom Volk gewählt wurde (und selbst da lauft nicht alles mit rechten Dingen). Die versuchen Gesetze wie z.B. SOPA und ACTA hinter dem Rücken der Bevölkerung durchzuschleussen, und uns mit solchen Methoden uns unserer Meinungsfreiheit/Informationsfreiheit berauben.

Es wird zunehmend schwieriger und gefährlicher, in der Öffentlichkeit seinen Namen zu erheben und mit dem Finger auf die Wunden des System zu halten und zu sagen: "Junge, das tut uns weh! Lass uns da was ändern, damit es anständig verheilen kann!"

Anonymous gibt uns eine Möglichkeit, in der Öffentlichkeit wieder für unsere Rechte einzustehen, ohne das gleich die Polizei vor deiner Tür steht, oder deine Wohnung ausgeräumt wird, weil du "auf der Liste" stehst. 
Die Menschen können ihre Mitbürger über dem Deckmantel Anonymous auf die Probleme in unserem Land hinweisen, ohne dass man von einer Organisation, Mafia, Bande, vom Staat oder sonstwem mundtot gemacht wird.

Ich identifiziere mich nicht direkt mit Anonymous. Aber ich bin ein souveräner Bürger, der hart arbeitet, damit es mir und meinem Umfeld gut geht. Und so möchte ich auch behandelt werden.

Bei Fragen oder Missverständnissen bitte schreiben sie einen Post oder fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Okay, dann nehme ich das zurück.
> Das ist aber nur dem Mißglücken wegen nicht.



Ich gebe zu, dass der folgende Vergleich etwas hinkt, aber im Kern trifft er das was ich damit sagen will doch sehr gut:

Wenn das Hitler Attentat von Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg erfolgreich gewesen wäre, wäre er auch ein Mörder gewesen.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wer probiert Menschen zu töten ist ebenso "Terrorist". Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Gewalt ist keine adäquate Antwort.
> Ob es nun fehlschlägt oder nicht.
> 
> Achso was mir noch eingefallen ist was ich unterhaltsam finde ist das mit der "Unterdrückung".
> ...



Ich möchte dich nicht davon überzeugen, dass Anonymus nicht das ist wofür du es hältst aber ich möchte dich fragen woher dein Hass kommt?


----------



## Terrascream (24. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erst informieren, dann schreiben. Da über Größe und Zahl der "Anhänger" nichts bekannt ist und so ziemlich jeder dazugehören kann, weil das eben keine Organisation im eigentlichen Sinne ist, ist Deine Aussage uninformierter Unsinn.
> -So dann eben ein Beispiel..
> Sagen wir mal es sitzen 10 Leute am Tisch. 8 davon sind Mörder. Es sind nicht VIELE Menschen, ABER der Großteil der Leute die am Tisch sitzen sind kriminell, oder?:>
> 
> ...



Da hab ich wohl ein wunden Punkt getroffen 


Allein den letzter Satz ist schon grenzwertig. Es ist also deiner Meinung nach richtig sich mit Gewalt gegen unsere "Regierung" aufzulehnen? In Deutschland zumindest herrscht die Demokratie, auf Anarchie kann ich verzichten.
Wir haben die Justiz da brauchen wir keine Selbstjustiz ausüben.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl ein wunden Punkt getroffen
> 
> 
> Allein den letzter Satz ist schon grenzwertig. Es ist also deiner Meinung nach richtig sich mit Gewalt gegen unsere "Regierung" aufzulehnen? In Deutschland zumindest herrscht die Demokratie, auf Anarchie kann ich verzichten.
> Wir haben die Justiz da brauchen wir keine Selbstjustiz ausüben.



Merkst du eigentlich, was du da schreibst und dass du versuchst Worte im Mund herumzudrehen? Verstehst du das Wort "Ambivalent"?

Win3rmute hat mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass er für Selbstjustiz und/oder die Todesstrafe ist und er hat meines Verständnisses nach auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass er unser Rechtssystem anzweifelt...

Lies doch bitte was er geschrieben hat und bestätige nicht durch deine weiterführenden Aussagen noch das Stammtischniveau, dass er dir unterstellt.

Sei mal ehrlich, hasst du dich über Anonymus informiert? Hast du dich über Guy Fawkes informiert? Mit "informiert" meine ich nicht via Bildzeitung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Terrascream, kannst du mal die Keule bitte wieder einpacken? Wir "diskutieren" gerne mit dir, aber Aussagen wie "nscheinend hast du auch nicht die Posts auf der ersten Seite gelesen. Und den Kontext hast du auch nicht verstanden.", sind keine Hilfe.
Wenn du andere beschuldigst, dich nicht richtig verstanden zu haben, dann versuche doch es so zu erklären, dass sie es verstehen?
Denkst du nicht auch, dass uns das eher helfen würde, als wenn ihr euch jetzt die virtuellen Köpfe einschlägt?

Und nein, wir sind nicht prädestiniert Schafe zu sein. Jeder hat das Recht, Schaf zu sein. Aber ich will mein Leben selber bestimmen und lerne lieber wie ein Löwe zu leben.

Schönen Tag noch =)

Edit: @Foxx82 Das gilt auch für dich, bitte verzichte auf anfeindungen und unterstellungen und bleib so sachlich wie möglich.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Würdest Du bitte richtig quoten lernen? Das ist mir zu anstrengend.



> -So dann eben ein Beispiel..
> Sagen wir mal es sitzen 10 Leute am Tisch. 8 davon sind Mörder. Es sind nicht VIELE Menschen, ABER der Großteil der Leute die am Tisch sitzen sind kriminell, oder?:>



Vermutungswerte, die nicht annähernd belegt werden können. Reines Vorurteil Deinerseits: Die Anhänger dieser Bewegung sind kriminell, das durch nichts gestützt werden kann.



> -Wir ignorieren mal den Millionen Schaden ok?



Wo ist da der Zusammenhang zu dem, was ich schrieb? Ich vermisse jegliches Argument.



> -Ich fühle mich sehr frei und finde es gut wenn mir gewisse Dinge die NICHT GUT SIND vorenthalten werden. Welche Grundlegende Freihalten fehlen uns denn?



Hier geht es eher um grundlegende Freiheiten, die uns nach und nach genommen werden sollen. Informiere Dich mal über die verschiedensten Aktionen der Anonymous-Bewegung - Wikipedia ist ein guter Anfang.



> -Stammtischparole, weil ich Anonymous nicht gut heiße und deren Denken mehr als nur lachhaft finde?



Du weißt doch nicht mal, wie "die da" denken - Du hast Dich ja nicht mal informiert.



> -Das war überspitzt ausgedrückt von mir



Was nichts am Unsinn des Inhaltes ändert.



> -Ich sagte auch nie ALLE, da Anonymous ja anonym ist (höhöhöh) kann man sie nur in einen Topf werfen.



Soll ich Dir Deine verallgemeinernden und beleidigenden Aussagen zitieren? Wirfst Du alle Anhänger jeder Bewegung (Frieden, Emanzipation, Gleichstellung) in einen Topf? 



> _Ohne "Leaking" kannste die ganze sog. "investigative Presse" dichtmachen. Und s. o.: Die Ziele sind unterschiedlichster Natur. Darf ich daran erinnern, daß Anonymous auch Kinderporno-Ringe auffliegen liess?
> _
> -Und hackten zB Sony. Wow wirklich supi!



Wiederum: Wo ist der Zusammenhang? Auf der einen Seite steht eine Aktion, die Du offensichtlich nicht gutheißt und sich Teile der Anonymous-Bewegung von distanziert haben. Du hast jegliches "Leaking" in Frage gestellt - da ist es keine Antwort, daß eine Bewegung eventuell auch mal mit einer Aktion ins Klo gegriffen hat!

s. o.: Man muß nicht alles gut finden, was eine Nichtorganisation, bestehend aus tausenden von Ansichten und Beweggründen, so durchführt. Eine generelle uninformierte "Stammtischverurteilung" wird dem jedoch nicht gerecht.



> -Ich sagte nie, das ALLES schlecht ist, also hör auf damit.



Nö - dauernde Verallgmeinerung, Beleidung einer Bewegung usw. ist natürlich eine sehr differenzierte Betrachtung, hm? s. o.: Soll ich jetzt wirklich alles zitieren, wo Du verallgemeinerst, den Großteil als Kriminelle bezeichnest etc.?



> _Die Masken sind ein Symbol; wie viele schon schrieben, an "V for Vendetta" angelehnt, in dem ein Freiheitskämpfer gegen ein totalitär überzeichnetes Regime vorgeht. Auch Guy Fawkes galt in vielerlei Kreisen als "versuchter Tyrannentöter". Hinter all dem steckt der Gedanke, daß ziviler Ungehorsam gegen eine ungerechte Regierung absolut notwendig ist. Auch hier steckt wieder eine gesunde Portion Ambivalenz hinter._
> -Made my Day. Das geht aber eben auch ohne Gewalt. Ein illegales Vorgehen ist definitiv NICHT BESSER. Du bist bestimmt auch für die Todesstafe mh? Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn.



Jetzt geht es ganz tief in die unterste Schublade. Bei meinen Sätzen handelt es sich um eine simple Zusammenfassung ohne jegliche Wertung.



> Allein den letzter Satz ist schon grenzwertig.



Ich kann nicht sehen, daß "Auch hier steckt eine gesunde Portion Ambivalenz hinter." in irgendeiner Weise grenzwertig ist. Das davor hast Du ja nicht mal verstanden, wenn Du simple Zusammenfassung der Denkweise als persönliche Meinung interpretierst.



> Es ist also deiner Meinung nach richtig sich mit Gewalt gegen unsere "Regierung" aufzulehnen? In Deutschland zumindest herrscht die Demokratie, auf Anarchie kann ich verzichten.



Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, aus welchen Worten Du das ablesen möchtest. Da kommt ein unzusammenhängendes Schwarz-Weiß-Denken bei Dir zum Vorschein, das auf jegliche Differentierung verzichtet.

Edit:


Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich auch aus der "Diskussion" zurück, bevor der Thread noch zugemacht wird.
> Wer nicht verstehen will, der versteht auch nicht =)



Wenn man etwas zu sagen hat, dann sollte man das in einer solchen Diskussion auch vermitteln können. Ein "ihr seid doch eh nicht in der Lage, das zu verstehen" gepaart mit einem "ich kann nicht ruhig (bzw. überhaupt) argumentieren, deshalb wird der Thread wohl zugemacht, wenn ich weiter hier bin" ist ein Armutszeugnis. Aber akzeptiert.


----------



## vollmi (24. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euer Maul aufmacht und sagt: "Unsere Regierung is ja mal richtig Käse!", werdet ihr dann von den anderen ignoriert/angepöbeld (oder schlimmeres), oder lässt sich dein Umfeld auf eine Diskussion ein?
> Fühlt ihr euch von euren Politikern unterstützt? Denkt ihr, sie geben ihr bestes, damit wir auch weiterhin frei sein können?



Wir haben alle Möglichkeiten um es besser zu machen wenn uns was nicht gefällt. Ein "die Regierung ist Käse" hilft keinem. Wenn man dieser Meinung ist, sollte man an der Regierung vielleicht was ändern. Petition, Eintritt in die Politik etc.



> Ich möchte hier niemand anschwärzen, sondern frage nur nach eurem Bauchgefühl. Seid mal ehrlich. Seid ihr zufrieden?



Ich bin im grossen und Ganzen so zufrieden das ich mich nicht zur grossen Politik berufen fühle und mich eigentlich nur in der Lokalpolitik aktiv betätige.

mfg René


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Interessant finde ich, dass sich oft nur Personen dazu berufen fühlen, etwas zu ändern und dies auch wirklich tun, wenn sie selbst in einer Lage waren/sind, in der sie entsprechende Missstände erfahren haben, während sich das bodenständige Volk, dass täglich einer geregelten Arbeit nachgeht in den allermeisten, wenn auch nicht allen Fällen, nur wenig darum schert, was man besser oder anders machen könnte.

Vielleicht weil sie damit so ausgelastet sind, dass sie keine Zeit haben darüber nachzudenken oder, wenn sie zeit haben, keine Lust haben, sich über genau diese Dinge Gedanken zu machen.

[ Während eben auf der anderen Seite meist die Leute, die schonmal auf einer Demonstration grob angefasst wurden, seit dem einen Hass gegen jegliche Form von Authorität haben. ]
Es ist, als würden zwei Welten Menschen nebeneinander herleben. Die, die auf einer Schiene durch die Achterbahn geschleust werden, und diejenigen, die schonmal aus dem Wagen gefallen sind und nicht mehr die exakt vorgegebene Strecke verfolgen (können/wollen/dürfen).

Man verzeihe mir die Metaphorik, ich hatte gerade Lust darauf. 

PS:
[Beispiel]


----------



## floppydrive (24. Februar 2012)

Uhhhh gefährliches Halbwissen, lecker


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Uhhhh gefährliches Halbwissen, lecker



+1
Wir sterben alle vor lauter Ironie


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Terrascream, kannst du mal die Keule bitte wieder einpacken? Wir "diskutieren" gerne mit dir, aber Aussagen wie "nscheinend hast du auch nicht die Posts auf der ersten Seite gelesen. Und den Kontext hast du auch nicht verstanden.", sind keine Hilfe.
> Wenn du andere beschuldigst, dich nicht richtig verstanden zu haben, dann versuche doch es so zu erklären, dass sie es verstehen?
> Denkst du nicht auch, dass uns das eher helfen würde, als wenn ihr euch jetzt die virtuellen Köpfe einschlägt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich wüßte jetzt so adhoc nicht wo ich unsachlich oder beleidigend geworden bin? Meiner Empfindung nach bleibe ich sachlich und argumentiere auch in der Form.

"Virtuell die Köpfe einschlagen" tun wir uns auch nicht,ich nehme mir lediglich das Recht raus jemandem zu sagen,dass ich mit seinen Verallgemeinernden,provokativen und undifferenzierten Aussagen nicht einverstanden bin.

Sich aus einer sachlichen Diskussion mit den Worten: "Ihr seid doch alle unbelehrbare Fanboys und wollt mich gar nicht verstehen!" zurückzuziehen ist für mich kein Totschlag Argument sondern viel mehr die Bestätigung dessen,dass dem virtuellen Gegenüber just in diesem Moment die Argumente ausgegangen sind.
Man sollte sich nicht dafür schämen zu seinen Überzeugungen zu stehen und meine Ansichten sind durchaus oft Deckungsgleich mit dem was Anonymus vermitteln will aber eben nicht immer und in allen Punkten.

Fanboy bin ich übrigens nur im Bezug auf Herr der Ringe, Star Wars und Luftschokolade !


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt zum Thema auch noch eine Zeile aus nem Ärzte Songtext ein:

"Es ist nicht deine Schuld,dass die Welt ist wie sie ist,es wär nur deine Schuld wenn sie so bleibt!"


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, die deutschen Gerichte sehen das mehrheitlich anders. 2005 entschied das BVerwG, dass sich Scientologen auf Art. 4 I GG berufen können. Auch der BGH und das Oberverwaltungsgericht Hamburg gingen von einer Religions- bzw. Weltanschauungsgemeinschaft aus. Im Übrigen sah der Verwaltungsgerichthof Mannheim keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass der Glauben nur ein Vorwand zu wirtschaftlichen Zwecken sei.
> 
> Somit bestätigt Anonymous nur wieder meine Meinung über sie: Eine Horde selbstgerechter Typen.



Diese Gerichtsentscheidungen waren mir zwar nicht alle bekannt aber ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen,dass ich bei der CoS nichts religiöses entdecken kann und mir deren Praktiken äußerst Suspekt sind. 

Wie gesagt,ich bekomme von Anonymus kein Geld dafür was ich über sie schreibe sondern schildere nur das was ich mir über sie angelesen habe bzw. bewerte das für mich auch so wie ich das empfinde.


----------



## zoizz (24. Februar 2012)

Generation X deutete schon auf eine Ziellosigkeit und Sinnarmut hin - die darauffolgende Null-Bock-Generation spricht für sich: nette und verständnisvolle Eltern und ein Leben im wohlbehüteten Wohlstandsstaat entbehren jeglicher Demonstrationsgrundlage.
Es waren Schäfchen. Es war Rückschritt.
Ich bin froh, dass wieder gegen etwas "rebelliert" wird, denn es geschieht in milden Maßen, keine Gewalt, und bei denen es passiert, haben meistens eine Teilschuld. Weil sie ihre Haustür nur anlehnen und nicht abschließen, um einer oft angewandte Matapher aufzugreifen. Es ist der Fingerpatscher, wenn man zu oft in die Süßigkeitentüte packt.
Ich bin Anonymos. Ich bin aber auch kleiner Lokalpolitiker. Weil ich etwas regeln will. Ich bin kein Schaf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, die deutschen Gerichte sehen das mehrheitlich anders.



Da Anonymous eine internationale Bewegung ist und man das selbst in den verschiedenen europäischen Ländern jeweils anders sieht (siehe erst kürzlich ergangenes Urteil in Frankreich: Link), ist es relativ wurscht, was die deutsche Gesetzesgebung sagt, zumal auch hier weiter diese Organisation unter Beobachtung des Verfassungsschutzes steht und nicht als "Religion" anerkannt ist.



> Somit bestätigt Anonymous nur wieder meine Meinung über sie: Eine Horde selbstgerechter Typen.



Deutschland ist nicht der Nabel der Welt - zumal mir solche "Urteilssätze" wie "Im Übrigen sah der Verwaltungsgerichthof Mannheim keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass der Glauben nur ein Vorwand zu wirtschaftlichen Zwecken sei." tatsächlich die Fußnägel aufrollen lassen, wenn man sich mit dieser Organisation, deren Machenschaften gegen Ex-Mitglieder (deswegen ursprünglich auch die Masken - selbst im Usenet, in dem "Tarnnamen" völlig verpönt waren, hat man in entsprechenden Usegroups Aliase geduldet, weil man um die Konsequenzen wußte) etc. mal intensiver auseinandersetzt.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Politik .. "Religion"  ... Thema. .. gleich ..zu..


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Smalltalk Forum oder ist mir da was entgangen?


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Foxx82 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Smalltalk Forum oder ist mir da was entgangen?



Ja, die Community-Regeln.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

im internet gehen meist die diskussion über politik/religion in mord und totschlag deshalb sind sie nicht gern gesehen


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im internet gehen meist die diskussion über politik/religion in mord und totschlag deshalb sind sie nicht gern gesehen



Wäre ich gehässig, dann würde ich sagen, daß hier so ziemlich alles (besonders Diskussionen um zwei verschiedene MMOs) in "Mord und Totschlag" übergeht .
Da ich das jedoch nicht bin, sage ich, daß damit zwar von vornherein ein paar der möglicherweise interessantesten Diskussionsmöglichkeiten entfernt wurden, ich Zam und das Mod-Team aber durchaus verstehen kann, zumal ich mir einbilde, ein paar der Hintergründe zu kennen.


----------



## Foxx82 (24. Februar 2012)

Einverstanden !


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2012)

Der grundlegende Fehler ist, dass JEDER Anonymous sein kann. Dadurch kommt der Name in die falschen Hände, siehe Facebook und RTL Pläne. Die Grundidee ist genial, aber zu genial um zu funktionieren.


----------



## TheGui (24. Februar 2012)

vor allem die letzten ACTA Proteste haben gezeigt was für Pfeifen sich als Anonymous ausgeben >_>


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Würdest Du bitte richtig quoten lernen? Das ist mir zu anstrengend.


Hmmm, das Quoten musst Du aber auch noch lernen.^^
Bei Dir muss man sämtliche Posts raussuchen, um zu sehen was und wen Du zitierst.
Das ist auch sehr anstrengend!

1605 Guy Fawkes Gruppierung
Jahrhunderte später erst gab es das erste Schwar/Weiß-Comic V-Vendetta, was später in einer colorierten Auflage erschien.
Noch später erst wurde dann das Comic verfilmt und dazu die Maske erstellt.

Was ich mich frage, wieso wird er in der Maske dargestellt und wen stellt sie wirklich dar?

Und die Story (Vendetta) erzählt nun nicht gerade von nem netten Gentleman. 



> Die Geschichte spielt in einem fiktiven England von 1997, in dem nach einem dritten Weltkrieg eine faschistische Partei die Macht übernommen hat,
> die von der titelgebenden Figur V, einem als Guy Fawkes verkleideten Anarchisten und Terroristen, im Alleingang bekämpft wird.
> Zentrales Thema ist die selbstbestimmte Freiheit des Individuums und der Gesellschaft sowie der Gegensatz zwischen Freiheit und Macht.


Quelle

und was Guy Fawkes angeht



> Fawkes plante, mit dem Anschlag am Tag der Parlamentseröffnung im House of Lords König Jakob I. samt Familie,
> alle Parlamentsmitglieder, alle Bischöfe des Landes und den Großteil des Hochadels zu töten
> sowie anschließend einige politische Gefangene aus dem Tower von London zu befreien.


Quelle

Beides sagt ja wohl viel aus, wenn man dem trauen darf.

Oh wie friedlich ^^

schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## Minatrix (24. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Beides sagt ja wohl viel aus, wenn man dem trauen darf.
> 
> Oh wie friedlich ^^
> 
> schönes Wochenende Euch



"Hinter dieser Maske ist nicht nur Fleisch, hinter dieser Maske steckt eine Idee! Und Ideen, Mister Creedy, sind kugelsicher!"

 Zitat aus dem Film... Sagt eigentlich alles, es geht um die Idee, nicht um die Wege oder die Personen oder die Geschichten drumherum.

LG Mina


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde dieses buffed-Phänomen interessant. Threads später neu zu eröffnen, die es schonmal gab. War beim Smalltalk-Thread genauso.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Februar 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Film... Sagt eigentlich alles, es geht um die Idee, nicht um die Wege oder die Personen oder die Geschichten drumherum.



Bei Alan Moore ist eben nix so einfach. Bei Moore ist grundsätzlich alles ambivalent. In den "Watchmen" ist es die Opferung von Millionen, die den Frieden herbeiführt, während im Nachhall die konsequente Verfolgung von Prinzipien diesen Frieden gefährdet und zum möglichen Weltuntergang führt. 

Nicht anders verhält es sich beim anarchischen "V for Vendetta". Es gibt nicht _die_ eine Deutung; nur Herausforderung. "V" ist kein "strahlender Held" im Comicsinn, sondern ein zerstörerisches Element, das sich freiwillig selbst vernichtet, weil er weiß, daß er in seiner Utopie keinen Zweck mehr erfüllt. Sein Ziel ist es, die Menschen zu befreien - was die dann mit der ihnen gegebenen Freiheit anfangen, ist allerdings ihnen überlassen!

Das Ding ist als Nachhall der Thatcher-Ära (jaja, schon lange her - in dieser Ära war die Steuer für Reiche in UK dermaßen hoch, da hätte sich schon ausnahmslos jeder deutsche Besserverdiener verdrückt - die "Iron Lady" hatte übrigens weit mehr Profil als unsere BK; zumindest was ihren "Konservatismus" betrifft) entstanden und ist im Grunde ein Aufruf zum subversiven Verhalten. Selbstverständlich haben zumindest ein paar der Gründungsväter von "Anonymous" durchaus den Hintergrund verstanden. Herausgekommen ist ein diffuses Netzwerk aus den unterschiedlichsten Meinungen und Gruppierungen heraus, zu dem sich jeder bekennen, jeder etwas machen kann, ohne daß es einen gemeinsamen Nenner gibt. 

"Anonymous" sind eben jene "Weltverbesserer", die dafür sorgen, daß Leute in Diktaturen ihre Bilder und Videos dem Rest der Welt verfügbar machen können. Sie sind andererseits jene "Hacker", die mal eben einen Weltkonzern lahmlegen und Kundendaten veröffentlichen. Sie sind auch jene, die Kinderpornorings sprengen und deren Teilnehmer der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben oder Naziseiten über Tage lahmlegen. Und manchmal "hacken" sie da nur herum und machen alles "just for the lulz".

Jeder kann sich zu "Anonymous" bekennen; egal, was die Ziele sind. Jeder kann zu einer "Aktion" aufrufen - ob dem Folge geleistet wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Es gibt keine Linie, kein Programm, kein gemeinsames Manifest, keine Mitglieder, keine Struktur, keine Organisation - und genau damit haben Befürworter als auch Ablehner anscheinend ein Problem!

Alle Aktionen dieser Bewegung sind irgendwo illegal! Machen wir uns doch nix vor: Ein belastendes Video aus einem totalitärem Staat herauszuschmuggeln wird in jedem Falle im Herkunftsstaat strafbewehrt sein - und auch die Daten eines Kinderpornorings zu knacken ist nach unseren Gesetzen ebenso illegal wie ein ddos-Angriff auf rechtsextreme Seiten. Was einerseits befürwortet und begrüßt wird, ist im nächsten Falle ein schweres Verbrechen - obwohl der rechtliche Verstoß genau (je nach Land) derselbe ist!

"Anonymous" können fünf Hacker sein, die irgendwas ungesetzliches "just for the lulz" machen. "Anonymous" können ebenfalls die restlichen 4995 verbliebenen "Mitglieder" sein, die sich darum sorgen, daß wir Informationen aus Krisenherden bekommen. In der Realität sieht das Mischungsverhältnis sicherlich weitaus diffuser aus. 
Nur eines ist sicher: Klassifizierbar, bewertbar, in Kategorien einordbar etc. ist "Anonymous" nicht. Und das würde sie für jene Leute, die gefälligst alles in Schubladen einordbar haben möchten, schon gefährlich machen, wenn sie überhaupt nichts unternehmen würden. 

Die Gedanken zu "Anonymous" können nur ambivalent sein, wenn man sich die nicht vorhandene Struktur ansieht, wobei jegliche Coleur aufgrund der Aktionen vertreten zu sein scheint! Alles andere ist tatsächlich "Geblubber"!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich interessierts eh keinen mehr, aber ich links trotzdem mal hinein. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Qo5ZY2bQ18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Jaja... ich warte immer noch auf die angekündigte Lahmlegung von Facebook.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Keiner weiß, wer sich hinter den Masken verbirgt, sie wollen uns weißmachen, dass ihre Ziele dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit dient, aber solche Ziele kann man
> auch legal und in der Öffentlichkeit verfolgen, dann würde ich mir deren Gequatsche evtl. anhören, aber wer sich als Weltenretter aufspielt und eigentlich nur
> das eigene Bankkonto füllen will oder weiß der Geier was vor hat, der geht mir hinten lang vorbei.



das mag zwar für mitläufer der anonymousbewegen gelten, aber das original tat alles nur for teh lulz. 


was facebook anbelangt kam die kampfansage von einer person die in keinsterweise für das kollektiv sprach


----------



## Weeeedlord (27. Februar 2012)

> for teh lulz



Das ist das Stichwort. Da Facebook immer mächtiger wurde und das teilen von Memes immer beliebter, bekamen mit der Zeit immer mehr Leute von Anonymous Wind und sind mit ins Boot eingestiegen. Guy Fawkes Masken waren plötzlich "in" und White-Knight-Operationen von den neuen Anons immer häufiger. Die eigentliche, frühere Idee hinter Anonymous steckte in groß angelegten Prank-Aktionen und DDoS angriffen gegen irgendwelche Firmen, die sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen als Ziel angeboten haben. Bevorzugt sind seit 1 1/2 Jahren die Supporter von ACTA/SOPA/PIPA. Der Medienhype fügt das letzte Teil in das Puzzle ein und nun hat jeder, der Nachrichten schaut, mal etwas von dieser ominösen Hackergruppe gehört - und dann passiert sowas wie "Operation Facebook", wo es Leute schaffen den Ruf der Gruppe mit leeren Worten und einer unglaublich bescheuerten Idee zu ruinieren.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Die eigentliche, frühere Idee hinter Anonymous steckte in groß angelegten Prank-Aktionen und DDoS angriffen ..


Du bist auch noch überzeugt davon, was?

Durch solche verdrehten falschen Überzeugungen und dermaßen vielen Trittbrettfahrern wird aus dem ursprünglichen Anonymous etwas,
was sie eigentlich von grundauf gar nicht sein wollten.
Und weil meistens jeder Dahergelaufene "Möchtegern" Teil davon sein will und endlich mal Anerkennung haben möchte, macht er mit.

Schade, daß so schon oft ursprüngliche Ideologien (nicht nur die von Anonymous) unterwandert und in die falsche Richtung gelenkt werden.


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja... ich warte immer noch auf die angekündigte Lahmlegung von Facebook.



das wurde net von anonymous angekuendigt ... da niemand anonymous kennt und es ja nicht nur eine person ist sondern teilweise alle ... da hat sich ein 14 jaehriger den spass gemacht und sowas reingestellt um zu sehen was passiert ... wurde oft genug im ganzen inet angekuendigt dass anonymous nie vor hatte facebook lahmzulegen ... 
ausserdem ... die jungs schaffen es cia , fbi und co lahmzulegen ... und da denkste die schaffen facebook nicht ? rofl


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> das wurde net von anonymous angekuendigt ... da niemand anonymous kennt und es ja nicht nur eine person ist sondern teilweise alle ... da hat sich ein 14 jaehriger den spass gemacht und sowas reingestellt um zu sehen was passiert ... wurde oft genug im ganzen inet angekuendigt dass anonymous nie vor hatte facebook lahmzulegen ...
> ausserdem ... die jungs schaffen es cia , fbi und co lahmzulegen ... und da denkste die schaffen facebook nicht ? rofl



Hä? Wo bitte haben sie "CIA" lahmgelegt? Sie haben die Internetpräsenz des FBI offline gesetzt. Wow, ich wette, das Bundeskriminalamt beißt sich vor Zorn in den Hintern, wenn deren Webpräsenz ein paar Stunden unerreichbar wäre.

Mal im Ernst, wen juckt denn das?


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du bist auch noch überzeugt davon, was?
> 
> Durch solche verdrehten falschen Überzeugungen und dermaßen vielen Trittbrettfahrern wird aus dem ursprünglichen Anonymous etwas,
> was sie eigentlich von grundauf gar nicht sein wollten.
> ...



er hat damit aber recht. anonymous war früher lediglich der benutzername für jeden der auf einen imageboard keinen anderen namen angegeben hatte. ein berühmteres dieser imageboards ist hier auf bufefd wegen eben jener verruchtheit nicht gern gesehen(wobei das auch schon ziemlich unterwandert wurde von white knights). den guten touch bekam anonymous erst als es scientology getrolled hat und plötzlich jeder dachte das wären die modernen robin hoods etc. das die aber einfach nur spaß daran hatten scientology auf die palme zu treiben hat ein großteil nciht kapieren wollen.


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hä? Wo bitte haben sie "CIA" lahmgelegt? Sie haben die Internetpräsenz des FBI offline gesetzt. Wow, ich wette, das Bundeskriminalamt beißt sich vor Zorn in den Hintern, wenn deren Webpräsenz ein paar Stunden unerreichbar wäre.
> 
> Mal im Ernst, wen juckt denn das?


vllt ... man erfaehrt nie alles ... dass china das pentagon schonma gehackt hat zum beispiel ... der hacker hat ja damals auch das erste hacker programm fuer jedermann geschrieben ... fluxeyesnet oder so hiess es ... is leider net mehr im inet zu finden ... hatte nur einmal ne asia seite wos noch drauf war
und die konten von cia , fbi , us militaer wo geld geklaut wurde und fuer hilfsorganisationen gespendet wurde ? das war anonymous


----------



## Potpotom (27. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> das wurde net von anonymous angekuendigt ... da niemand anonymous kennt und es ja nicht nur eine person ist sondern teilweise alle ... da hat sich ein 14 jaehriger den spass gemacht und sowas reingestellt um zu sehen was passiert ... wurde oft genug im ganzen inet angekuendigt dass anonymous nie vor hatte facebook lahmzulegen ...
> ausserdem ... die jungs schaffen es cia , fbi und co lahmzulegen ... und da denkste die schaffen facebook nicht ? rofl


Nur um das mal zu rekapitulieren...

Anonymous hatte das nie angekündigt, weil die ja keiner kennt und es nicht nur eine Person ist. Aber ankündigen, das sie es nie vor hatten geht dann doch wieder?

*mysteriöse Musik abspielt*

Sry, so eine alberner Quatsch - ist ja nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur um das mal zu rekapitulieren...
> 
> Anonymous hatte das nie angekündigt, weil die ja keiner kennt und es nicht nur eine Person ist. Aber ankündigen, das sie es nie vor hatten geht dann doch wieder?
> 
> ...



hallo ? wenn dein bruder dein handy nimmt , paar maedchen ne sms schickt und bloedsinn schreibt ... dann kannste doch nachher auch sagen dass es dir leid tut und dass es dein dummer bruder war der die sms geschickt hat ...
wenn ihr ein bild habt wo auf der offiziellen anonymous seite steht dass sie facebook hacken dann immer her damit ... ansonsten hoert auf hier muell zu verzapfen ... denn DAS ist wirklich net auszuhalten

ich kann hier auf buffed auch nen account machen , ihn anonymous nennen und dann nen thread aufmachen und reinschreiben dass wir facebook hacken ... nicht zu vergessen dass ich dann als forenbild ne guy fawkes maske nehme ... ob ich dann ein teil von anonymous bin und ich wirklich facebook hacke ist dann noch ne andre sache ...

kinder echt ...


----------



## Potpotom (27. Februar 2012)

Ich denke jeder kann "Anonymous" sein... ergo war diese Aussage auch von "Anonymous" wenn es in dessen Namen geschah. Wenn nicht, stehen also doch definitve Namen dahinter.

Keine Person, keine Organisation, keine Strukturen... ein paar Spinner und täglich werden es mehr, siehe Facebook.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2012)

anons agieren in Ops, von daher kann man das schon für legitim halten wenn eine Op mit mehreren Anhängern was ankündigt . Eine einzelne person ist aber nicht anonymous, das anonymous definiert sich übers kollektiv, eine person ist kein kollektiv


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder kann "Anonymous" sein... ergo war diese Aussage auch von "Anonymous" wenn es in dessen Namen geschah. Wenn nicht, stehen also doch definitve Namen dahinter.
> 
> Keine Person, keine Organisation, keine Strukturen... ein paar Spinner und täglich werden es mehr, siehe Facebook.



jeder kann anonymous sein weil niemand weiss wer sie sind ... natuerlich stehen namen dahinter aber im moment kann es jeder sein der auch nur ein bissl weiss wie man hackt ... und doch ... und um den film zu zitieren: " hinter dieser maske steht viel mehr als nur ein gesicht mr fiedy, hinter dieser maske steht eine idee" es ist die idee die zaehlt und fuer die es wert ist zu kaempfen 
und ehrlich gesagt seh ich im moment nur 1 spinner, und ich hoffe der hat sich nicht vermehrt
sry aber dass du hier leute beschimpfst die du net mal kennst ist einfach nur ********** , nur weil sie einer idee folgen ... die du vllt nicht verstehst oder verstehen wirst ... aber renn ich deshalb in jede kirche , moschee , synagoge , tempel etc... und sag denen ...
nein ... lass die leute in ihrem glauben , aber was das wichtigste ist ... beschimpf nicht einfach so leute die du nicht einmal kennst


----------



## Foxx82 (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will mich nicht mehr zu politischen Äußerungen hinreißen lasse, deshalb musste jetzt sein...


----------



## Weeeedlord (27. Februar 2012)

Muss man aber äußerst vorsichtig sein, damit die Maske nicht zerdrückt wird.^^


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2012)

Herrlich, wie man hier sehen kann, was Anarchie wirklich auslösen kann.
Bei erwachsenen Dingen wird Anarchie dann u.U. auch mal kriminell gefährlich.

Annonymous wollte ursprünglich NIE, was jetzt draus gemacht wird bzw. schon geworden ist!
Es war vor 2008 eine reine Spaßgruppierung - mehr nicht.

Es ist schon bedenklich, wie eine einzelne Person im Namen eines Kollektives Menschen in die Irre führen kann
und eine Gruppe falsch darstellen und auch in kriminelle Richtung ziehen kann.

Viele Sympathisanten deartiger Kollektive wollen Entscheidungsfreiheit, glauben diese auch zu haben -
und merken selber noch nicht mal, das sie dennoch mitbestimmt werden -
und das Ganze ne ernstezunehmende Eigendynamik bekommt, die nicht mehr aus Freiheit besteht.

Übrigens Freiheit ist die des Andersdenkenden!!


----------



## Potpotom (27. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jeder kann anonymous sein weil niemand weiss wer sie sind ... natuerlich stehen namen dahinter aber im moment kann es jeder sein der auch nur ein bissl weiss wie man hackt ... und doch ... und um den film zu zitieren: " hinter dieser maske steht viel mehr als nur ein gesicht mr fiedy, hinter dieser maske steht eine idee" es ist die idee die zaehlt und fuer die es wert ist zu kaempfen
> und ehrlich gesagt seh ich im moment nur 1 spinner, und ich hoffe der hat sich nicht vermehrt
> sry aber dass du hier leute beschimpfst die du net mal kennst ist einfach nur ********** , nur weil sie einer idee folgen ... die du vllt nicht verstehst oder verstehen wirst ... aber renn ich deshalb in jede kirche , moschee , synagoge , tempel etc... und sag denen ...
> nein ... lass die leute in ihrem glauben , aber was das wichtigste ist ... beschimpf nicht einfach so leute die du nicht einmal kennst


Ah, also doch schon im religiösen Bereich angesiedelt?

Gut, dann ziehe ich die schmeichelhafte Aussage, es wären Spinner, natürlich zurück! Mein Fehler.


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie man hier sehen kann, was Anarchie wirklich auslösen kann.
> Bei erwachsenen Dingen wird Anarchie dann u.U. auch mal kriminell gefährlich.
> 
> Annonymous wollte ursprünglich NIE, was jetzt draus gemacht wird bzw. schon geworden ist!
> ...



naja unter der politik die wir momentan ueberall auf der welt haben , geniessen wir auch keine freiheit 
kriminelle richtung ... vllt ... aber wir sind alle kriminell ... wer ist nicht schonma bei rot ueber die strasse gegangen , hat ein bissl mehr getrunken und ist dann mitm auto gefahren etc... wobei wir kleinen leute dafuer zur rechenschafft gezogen werden und die grossen politiker mit allem durchkommen .... weil sie dann immunitaet geniessen oder auch nicht , und ihnen passiert dann dennoch nichts ... selbst in der eigendynamik hat man noch die freiheit selbst zu entscheiden ob man mitzieht oder nicht ... wenn anonymous nicht die reichen bestehlen wuerde sondern eben die hilfsorganisationen , aerzte ohne grenzen oder was weiss ich , wuerden manche aussteigen ... weil man die bestehlen wuerde die gutes tun ... was man von fbi , cia , us militaer nicht behaupten kann

@ potpotom: ich habe den satz mit absicht nicht zu ende geschrieben ... welche religioese einstellung ich habe tut nichts zur sache und sollte net thema sein ... ich habe es nur als beispiel genommen ... wie es bei einer revolution eben immer der fall ist gibt es 2 seiten ... die einen sind dafuer die andern dagegen ... aber wie gesagt einfach jeden willkuerlich zu beschimpfen nur weil er zu einer idee steht ist einfach nur ******


----------



## Potpotom (27. Februar 2012)

Gut, dann grenze ich es mal auf eine religiös angehauchte Revolution von Unbekannten die weltweit agieren oder auch operieren ein... hui, wird immer besser, findest nicht auch?

Bin gespannt wann Mitgliedsbeiträge erhoben und die Führerschaft ernannt wird.

Tut mir leid wenn sich ein "Mitglied" im Kollektiv Anonymous' angegriffen fühlt, das ist natürlich nicht meine Absicht und auch die etwas überspitzende Art bitte ich zu entschuldigen, vielleicht werde ich ja auch einmal erleuchtet, man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie man hier sehen kann, was Anarchie wirklich auslösen kann.
> Bei erwachsenen Dingen wird Anarchie dann u.U. auch mal kriminell gefährlich.
> 
> Annonymous wollte ursprünglich NIE, was jetzt draus gemacht wird bzw. schon geworden ist!
> ...



in wie fern passt das zu deiner früheren aussage oder generell zu irgend einer aussage davor?
wenn du nur platitüden nieder schreiben willst, schaff dir nen poesiealbum an.


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gut, dann grenze ich es mal auf eine religiös angehauchte Revolution von Unbekannten die weltweit agieren oder auch operieren ein... hui, wird immer besser, findest nicht auch?
> 
> Bin gespannt wann Mitgliedsbeiträge erhoben und die Führerschaft ernannt wird.
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn sich ein "Mitglied" im Kollektiv Anonymous' angegriffen fühlt, das ist natürlich nicht meine Absicht und auch die etwas überspitzende Art bitte ich zu entschuldigen, vielleicht werde ich ja auch einmal erleuchtet, man kann ja nie wissen.



hae ? ich hab geschrieben dass das mit der religion nur ein beispiel war ... das hat nix mit anonymous zu tun ... es war nur ein beispiel ... 
du trollst hier nur rum .... ich hoer jetzt mal lieber auf dich zu fuettern ... sonst folgste mir noch bis nach hause ... und ne erleuchtung wirst DU sicher nie kriegen ...egal welche


----------



## Foxx82 (27. Februar 2012)

Schade,dass die einige Seiten vorher durchaus konstruktiv begonnene Diskussion jetzt wieder ins "getrolle" abdriftet! Wenn ich den Post des TE's hier richtig verstanden habe sollte es hier doch um eure Einschätzung bzw. eure Meinung zu Anonymus gehn und nicht darum euch gegenseitig mit Flames zu bashen! 

Das einzige was ihr dadurch bewirkt ist,dass Fred geschlossen wird und mir hatte es eigentlich Spaß gemacht hier zu diskutieren und das mit möglichst wenig gehate!


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin Vorstandsvorsitzender bei Anonymus weil mein Avatar eine Guy Fawkes Maske ist.


----------



## Foxx82 (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin Vorstandsvorsitzender bei Anonymus weil mein Avatar eine Guy Fawkes Maske ist.



Alter Spalter !


----------



## Weeeedlord (29. Februar 2012)

k, dann äußer ich auch mal meine Meinung:

Ich mochte das "alte Anonymous" mehr. 
Wer von dieser Bewegung erst durch die Medien gehört hat, wird vielleicht nicht wissen, worauf ich hinaus will oder mich missverstehen. Früher war Anonymous nunmal für 4 teh lulz-Aktionen da, die manchmal auch Erfolg hatten. Jessi Slaughter war der größte "Erfolg" des "alten Anonymous" und Operation: Chanology... machte die Bewegung langsam als White-Knights bekannt und was einmal funktioniert, funktioniert wieder, wie man seit den letzten paar Jahren sieht.

Inzwischen steht Anonymous nicht mehr für Spaß durch Prank, sondern dafür, etwas gutes in Politik/Wirtschaft/Rechte bewegen zu wollen. Unter jeder "Erfolgsmeldung" von Anonymous wird gejubelt von den Leuten wie zu dem Sieg einer Fußballmannschaft mit "We are Legion", damit man sehen kann, wie äußerst deep sie sich im Internet auskennen und toll fühlen können. Dabei kennen diese Leute außer den Robin Hood Aktionen und Meme-Bildern von 9gag/sonstigen Generatoren rein gar nichts von Anonymous. Hauptsache Guy Fawkes Maske tragen und "ACAB" mit "We are legion" brüllen. Wtf.

Was ich damit sagen will: Anonymous ist zu einer arroganten wannabe-Hipster-Bewegung geworden, was ich sehr schade finde. Aber Dinge entwickeln sich nunmal. Diese ganze neue Anon-Fanbewegung nervt mich einfach nur tierisch, der Medienhype umso mehr... Prank-Aktionen gibt es unter dem Motto "We are Legion" inzwischen nicht mehr, das ist den meisten die länger dabei sind einfach zu peinlich geworden, diesen satz weiterhin zu benutzen. Mir auch.


----------



## Minatrix (1. März 2012)

hm...

Aber spricht nicht der Zulauf und der Zuspruch den Anonymus so wie man sie jetzt kennt, nicht dafür das es doch einige gibt die etwas verändern wollen? Ja ich weiß das ist alles kriminell und man soll doch lieber wählen gehen oder friedliche Demos veranstalten... Hat das je geholfen? Nein, ich sehe in der Popularität der Anons und der größe der Occupy Bewegung (die übrigens immer noch aktiv ist aber die Medien berichten kaum noch weils denen langweilig geworden ist...) eine Tendenz. Die Leute wollen etwas ändern, sie sind nicht zufrieden mit der Situation, dafür muss man aber die Medien dazu bringen zu berichten, nur so kommt es ans Volk. Jetzt liegt es dummerweise in der Natur der Sache das sich die Medien wenig dafür interessieren was Karl Heinz in einem Forum schreibt, geht aber plötzlich angekündigterweise die Internetpräsenz von Politiker XY down, da haben sie was zu berichten und da hat Karl Heinz seine Bühne die er nutzen kann um auf das Unrecht hinzuweisen und damit auch Leute zu erreichen.

Leider ist ziviler Ungehorsam häufig nötig um aufzuzeigen wo die Probleme liegen und der abgestumpfen Daily Soap Gesellschaft mal kräftig in den Hintern zu tretten. (Was jetzt nicht heißt das ich das Veröffentlichen von Userdaten für Richtig halte...)

Was Facebook angeht, ich hab damals diese Ankündigung verbreitet, mit dem Ergebnis das sich mal endlich Leute mit ihren Sicherheitseinstellungen und ihrem generellen Umgang mit FB und dem ganzen Konzern dahinter Gedanken gemacht haben. Für mich persönlich muss ich also sagen, Mission erfolgreich durchgeführt... 

LG Mina


----------

